# Powersupply for HD 7750



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 24, 2012)

Budget 2000rs-2500
Would prefer cheaper than 2500.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Oct 24, 2012)

Get Corsair VS450 Rs.2400~
Or the newer CX430v2 Rs.2700~


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2012)

^^ I think you are talking about CX430v2 which is a better choice.


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 25, 2012)

SMPS CORSAIR VS-450 | M D Computers


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2012)

Another vote for Corsair CX430 V2.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 25, 2012)

Will it fit in my cabinet?
Plus I've heard CS450 is too heavy..

And where can I get CX430 for good price.(I'm from DElhi)


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2012)

which cabinet do you have ?? if you have PSu with top mounting position VS450/CX430v2 should fit just fine and because of the quality of the components used this branded PSUs are heavier than cheap generic psus - though they should be placed on cabinet with bottom psu mount placing them on a top psu mount cabinet won't create any issue.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 26, 2012)

My cabinet is stock given by HCL..
this one Google Image Result for *picom.priceindia.in/computer/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/hcl-desktop-computer.jpg

YEs it has psu mounted on top I can click pictures and show you..


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2012)

I had used HX750 top mounted for 6-7 months and still have an original CX430 top mounted for more than 2 years. Non-issue.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 26, 2012)

I mean will it fit in my cabinet or is it too big..


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2012)

There's a easy way out - go to Corsair's website, check the dimensions of the SMPS you want to buy and measure.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 26, 2012)

sayan8 said:


> SMPS CORSAIR VS-450 | M D Computers



That is a Cooler Master PSU (image)


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't know where from that site crept in :- 

it's 





> *mdcomputers.aceshop.in/




Not the 





> *mdcomputers.in/


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2012)

^^ The Registrant Name and Address is different .. which makes the aceshop suspicious.


----------

